# Trigano Tribulations



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Just to inform that my leak was attended to by Kerrs today (At least I hope it was-the next rains will tell). My Phantom was also fitted.
On the subject of the removal of the nearside roof bar to fit my awning I tackled them about this in light of Otto, whose awning was fitted by Danum with the roof bar retained.
Kerrs fitter agreed that it could be done, but said that to do it the awning would sit further out from the van, whilst now the curve of the awning blends in nicely with the roof line. Because of this, and without yet seeing a pic of Otto's van with awning fitted, I decided to leave it as it is, at least for the moment.
On the subject of the apparently loose rear ladder he said that this was deliberate. (I am probably very naive here, so more 'hands-on' people than me can judge.)
He said that if the ladder was fixed too firmly it would throw strain on the rear door when the ladder was being used, but that he would make it tight if I wanted. Again I bowed to his judgement, but I suppose that a little movement in the ladder could 'spread the load a little'.
I would stress that the ladder IS firmly attached to the door, and I would think that rubber shims would be less Heath Robinson than leaving play in the bolts.
Anyway Kerrs also replaced the frayed cord holding the table leg in its cupboard so my few grouses are sorted.
Am I the only new Tribute owner who is generally satisfied with his van?
I hope not
Paul


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*URGENT HELP PLEASE! thicko needs electrical advice*

Trigano 650 - Leisure battery.
On the control panel above the cab there are 2 buttons with light symbols.
The single bulb states 'Exterior' (is this the vehicle battery?)
The bulb in the little van states 'Interior' (is this the Leisure battery?)

My interior lights work when the *Exterior* button is pressed but not when the *Interior* button is pressed.

The fridge status light (on the fridge switch) lights, and the piezzo tries to light regardless of whether the buttons are pressed.
The pump works from it's own button on the control panel; again regardless of the Exterior or Interior buttons being pressed.

All vehicle lights, controls and electric step work OK

All the fuses under the drivers seat are intact.

1. Does this mean that the lights are running from the vehicle battery but not from the leisure battery?
2. Has the lighting circuit from the leisure battery tripped out?
3. Will electric hook up enable the lights to run without draining the cab battery?
We are heading for Europe on Saturday - a week late due to the problems with the van and a few health issues, and we need to know we will not be sat in the dark, or draining the vehicle battery.

I would ask Danum, but I don't have time to take it back to them before Saturday.

Any help greatly appreciated.

Paul.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi We parted with our £1000 deposit on Saturday for a trade in for the 550. I'm so relieved to see that you are generally satisfied with yours. We are only slightly downsizing as the dimensions aren' that different the view was that I could possibly use the 550 for commuting 26 mile round trip 3 days a week plenty parking etc. What is your view on this idea and are we going to loose a lot of storage where do you store bedding etc? To be honest we didn't have a good look as the van belonged to someone else and we had gone to test drive the Lastrada Trento and look at the Lastrada Pronto. Once we saw the Tribute though the extras and looks swung it for us and now I'm scared, thinking " what have we done we were quite happy with the Compass ". We use her every other weeekend rain or shine all year round . Do you think we will be able to do the same in the 550? We thought we'd get more off site use and the watertanks are much larger We also often use our shower ? The deisel heating is also a new one on us do you think we'll be warm enough in the Cairngorms at Xmas ? Thanks for any info in advance Nickynoo


----------



## 104435 (May 11, 2007)

Hi, Nickynoo,
mmmm, Oldenstar will be able to talk with experience but I have been evaluating the 650 and 550. I was going for the 550 as it was closer to my VW camper and the extra length of the 650 scared me but having now test driven both vehicles the 650 is only 500mm longer so is just as easy/ hard to drive and park as the 550 and you get a lot more for the extra £1k, I estimate about £3000 worth at least including the base vehicle difference as well. 

I too try to stay off site so storage and wash facilities are high up on my list hence I have now ordered the 650. This comes with a separate shower cubicle and toilet / wash room as well as a full height storage cupboard and full size fridge and freezer as well as an oven which the 550 does not have. The shower room can also be used for storage in between showers !

In my view the 550 will be fine if using site facilities most of the time or as a day van but I tour for weeks at a time and stay as far away from the maddening crowd as I can. Thats just my view and thats the criteria I used to evaluate my choice.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

*trbute/550v650*

Thanks Sue ann, for your reply. We unfortunatley can't get away for weeks one 2week break Europe or Scotland per annum then 1 weekend in 2 all year round . What we really want is the ability to have a dual purpose vehicle so space is a compromise. I appreciate what you mean about facilitys on the 650, We haven't seen one in the flesh as it were. What I really want to know is will the 550 or 650 cope with a weekend in the winter. We have a 60L fresh onboard tank and a 40L waste under slung and have had no probs with freezing . Obviously the tanks are bigger on the new Tribute but could they be lagged ? Does deisel heating use alot of fuel?We have a similar sized washroom as the 550 on our Compass which we use ok we also have an oven but only use hob and grill. I can see why you would choose 650 for weeks away at a time lucky thing! thanks again . Nickynoo


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Freshwater tank is internal so that will not cause problems.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry-been away for the weekend and just got back.
The diesel heating is very effective but too soon to judge how much diesel it actually uses, as the weather has been generally warm-only used it for about 3 hours total-did not seem to use much and my (to date) av mpg is around 31
The van feels warm enough to me but I doubt that a Panel Van Conversion at this price point could be classed as anywhere near winterised-however, fresh water 80 litre tank is internal, and provision has been made I believe for the easy addition of a heating element in the grey tank.
Bedding goes under the nearside seat, over the leisure battery, without too many problems. We get pillows under the bench seat, though most of that space is of course taken up by water tank and Truma boiler.
I would be happy to use my 550 for commuting (if I still worked-yippee)
if I only had one vehicle.
However I have no doubt that moving from a coachbuilt to a PVC will seem that you will lose some interior space. It is all about compromise and we looked at many coachbuilts before deciding on the 550 for sheer driveability-if you can get a car down the lane, or thru a space, then 99 times out of a hundred the 550 will go too.
Good luck
oldenstar


----------

